# Gräten entfernen



## Grafbelzebub (15. November 2009)

Hallo wie entfernt ihr Die Gräten immer bei euren Fischen?
Ich bin grad auf der Suche nach einer Pinzette die ziehmlich breit ist (so ca. 2 cm breit  und 15cm lang)) weiß einer von euch wie die heißt?
Gruss


----------



## antonio (15. November 2009)

*AW: Gräten entfernen*

ne kleine elektronikerflachzange geht auch bestens.
nach dem filetieren kann man nen v-schnitt machen und alle gräten sind mit raus.

antonio


----------



## AndreL (15. November 2009)

*AW: Gräten entfernen*



Grafbelzebub schrieb:


> Hallo wie entfernt ihr Die Gräten immer bei euren Fischen?
> Ich bin grad auf der Suche nach einer Pinzette die ziehmlich breit ist (so ca. 2 cm breit  und 15cm lang)) weiß einer von euch wie die heißt?
> Gruss



Wie du die Gräten entfernst hängt erstmal davon ab was für einen Fisch du hast. Es ist nur bei wenigen Fischen möglich mit eine Grätenpinzette die Gräten zu entfernen. Alles mit Y Gräten geht nicht und auch bei vielen Fischen mit geraden Gräten geht das so nicht.

Also, sag bei welchen Fischen du Gräten entfernen möchtest und man kann auch vernünftig antworten....


----------



## antonio (15. November 2009)

*AW: Gräten entfernen*



AndreL schrieb:


> Wie du die Gräten entfernst hängt erstmal davon ab was für einen Fisch du hast. Es ist nur bei wenigen Fischen möglich mit eine Grätenpinzette die Gräten zu entfernen. Alles mit Y Gräten geht nicht und auch bei vielen Fischen mit geraden Gräten geht das so nicht.
> 
> Also, sag bei welchen Fischen du Gräten entfernen möchtest und man kann auch vernünftig antworten....



wenn man es nach dem garen macht gehen auch y-gräten prima.

antonio


----------



## Grafbelzebub (15. November 2009)

*AW: Gräten entfernen*

sry hab ich vergessen!
Hauptsächlich bei Forellen und bei Hechten


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. November 2009)

*AW: Gräten entfernen*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn man es nach dem garen macht gehen auch y-gräten prima.
> 
> antonio



Stimmt, aber bis du fertig bist ist der Fisch kalt.:q


----------



## AndreL (15. November 2009)

*AW: Gräten entfernen*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn man es nach dem garen macht gehen auch y-gräten prima.
> 
> antonio



Ach was! 
Sowas ist doch "sorry" Klug*******rei. Nach dem Garen kannst du nahezu alles rausziehen das dürfte auch jedem klar sein. 
Vorallem gehe ich mal stark davon aus das die Frage nicht auf die Grätenentfernung NACH der Zubereitung abzielte, sondern davor.

Zurück zum Thema,
bei Forellen ist die Grätenpinzette wirklich eine gute Sache und funktioniert hervorragend.
Beim Hecht kann man die Gräten sehr schön rausfiletieren. Kostet etwa 10% Filet, macht den Fisch aber erheblich attraktiver, gerade für Leute mit ner "Grätenallergie".


----------



## Multe (15. November 2009)

*AW: Gräten entfernen*

Hej grafbelzebub, da gibt es z.B. von Rösle eine spezielle Grätenzange. Damit kannst du sehr gut die Gräten von Forellen entfernen, da diese nach dem filetieren nur noch so Stiftgräten haben.
Bei einem Hecht geht das mit solch einer Pinzette nicht , da er im Rücken noch die Y- Gräten hat.
gruß Multe


----------



## antonio (16. November 2009)

*AW: Gräten entfernen*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber bis du fertig bist ist der Fisch kalt.:q



wußte nicht, daß du in zeitlupe arbeitest.:q

antonio


----------



## antonio (16. November 2009)

*AW: Gräten entfernen*



AndreL schrieb:


> Ach was!
> Sowas ist doch "sorry" Klug*******rei. Nach dem Garen kannst du nahezu alles rausziehen das dürfte auch jedem klar sein.
> Vorallem gehe ich mal stark davon aus das die Frage nicht auf die Grätenentfernung NACH der Zubereitung abzielte, sondern davor.
> 
> ...



du kleiner klugsch....... solltest alles lesen.


antonio


----------



## Experte8 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Gräten entfernen*

Hallo!
wie kann man denn beim Hecht die Gräten herausfiletieren, so dass nur einen Verlust von 10% erhält?


----------



## Balaton1980 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Gräten entfernen*



AndreL schrieb:


> Ach was!
> Sowas ist doch "sorry" Klug*******rei. Nach dem Garen kannst du nahezu alles rausziehen das dürfte auch jedem klar sein.
> Vorallem gehe ich mal stark davon aus das die Frage nicht auf die Grätenentfernung NACH der Zubereitung abzielte, sondern davor.
> 
> ...


 
prinzipiell gebe ich dir recht in bezug darauf, das man die gräten am einfachsten "rausschneidet". 

allerdings hat antonio ebenfalls nicht ganz unrecht. um das filet nicht zu zerschneiden werden in vielen restaurants zum beispiel die gräten erst nach dem garen entfernt - keine 10 sekunden, dann ist das filet gezupft


----------



## The_Duke (17. November 2009)

*AW: Gräten entfernen*

Ich hab mir diese Grätenzange gekauft:

>>Grätenzange bei Amazon<<
Funktioniert einwandfrei und durch die geriffelten Greifflächen werden die Gräten sicher gehalten und können gezogen werden.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## kraftian (17. November 2009)

*AW: Gräten entfernen*

Such mal bei google nach *Grätenpinzette* - da findest du eine Menge an angeboten.


----------



## Zander Jonny (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gräten entfernen*

Moin, ich habe mir die Grätenzange von Rößle geholt weil die durchweg gute Bewertung hat.

Letztens wollte ich von einem frisch gefangenem Zander die gräten ziehen, hab zwei-drei mit Mühe und Not rausbekommen es war extrem schwer die zu ziehen.

Jetzt wollte ich mal wissen ob ihr auch solche Probleme habt, oder Tipps wie es besser geht .

Danke im voraus


----------



## fischbär (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gräten entfernen*

Das geht nicht. Du musst sie rausschneiden, oder nach dem Garen rausziehen. So bekommt man sie nicht raus.
Such mal nach "cleaning walleye", da siehst Du wie es geht...


----------



## Angler9999 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Gräten entfernen*

Ich benutze wenn es notwendig wird eine normale Kombizange. Die greift und ich habe genug Kraft damit. Bisher hat das nach dem filetieren immer gereicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Gräten entfernen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Das geht nicht. Du musst sie rausschneiden, oder nach dem Garen rausziehen. So bekommt man sie nicht raus.
> Such mal nach "cleaning walleye", da siehst Du wie es geht...


Danke.
Genau so isses.

Geht aber beim Zander auch recht einfach, weil der ja weder so viele Gräten, noch so große, und alle schön in Reihe sitzend hat.


----------

